# Teas in different cultures



## Nihilium 7th (Jul 7, 2014)

In my current wip tea plays a pivotal role. Although I know a lot about tea I don't know nearly as much as I'd like. So I'm asking the collective genius of Mythic Scribes to help me garner as much information of tea and its aspects in different cultures.


----------

